# goldfish ich? help please



## jmhg11 (Mar 14, 2016)

alright so my four baby goldfish have been doing pretty good. but today I noticed white spots around the eye on one side of its head. I think its ich. please I need help fixing this problem. the fish are all swimming fine even the one with spots. I added aquarium salt today too.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Aquarium salt should help.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

oh oh.... if it's ich you will need to treat it. there are several types of chemicals that you can use but make sure to read the instructions carefully for dosage etc. In addition to using a chemical treatment you should also raise your temp to 80 degrees to speed up the ich lifecycle and quicken the time to heal your fish. The life cycle for ich is important because they have three stages of life and If you keep your water at 80 degrees the life cycle for ich can be as short as 4-5 days. If it's lower temp like 70 degrees the lifecycle could be weeks. Also unfortunately the only stage that ich can be killed is when it's free swimming (tomite) so you have to continue to treat even though white spots may have disappeared. 
You can check this page for more details.... Cause, Treatment, and Prevention of Ich in Freshwater Fish


----------

